# Rice Cakes



## Norry1 (27 Mar 2013)

I find the constant sweetness of most energy bars etc gets me down on a long ride, so when I read about the Sky Riders making their own savoury rice cakes I thought I'd give it a go.

I googled it and came up with this 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UiuqIWGe_s


I have tried them twice now and absolutely love them. Anyone else tried them? Any other good ideas?


----------



## BJH (27 Mar 2013)

When one of the cycling mags first mentioned these a couple of years back, made to this guys recipe they touted them as the must have for everyone.

They forgot to mention until the next issue however, that the teams who use them have to keep the refrigerated in the car until required because they can go off quickly.

I think a couple of people who had suffered some consequences had to point this out to them !


----------



## Norry1 (27 Mar 2013)

Yep, I can see that might become a problem. It was fine on Monday when I used them - it didn't get above freezing all day


----------



## amaferanga (28 Mar 2013)

Yeah, I tried them once, but as already mentioned having warm rice in a pocket for hours is a really bad idea. Would be okay in a saddle bag at this time of year though. Or if you've got a support car....


----------

